# Mark M's Caddy Vaaan



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi folks,

Haven't posted anything up for ages as I have been super busy with moving into my first hoose 

Still doing the odd detail here and there. Sold my GTi and my old Caddy van and bought a MK3 Caddy.



















I won't bore you with all the things it had done to it, and what I have changed, but it's now rather sleazy 

Fitted the new wheels/spacers on Friday, so cleaned her up and took some snaps.

A full deswirl will follow, but I picked it up in excellent condition, just some rotary marks left in it. Just finding the time thats the issue!

Going to transfer the new plate this week, the current plate is HIDEOUS :lol:

Currently wearing EZ Creme Glaze and Zymol Destiny.

Cheers,
Mark.














































Next up is the side rail cover and door handles, will hold off til end of the month.

Poor shot of interior, I have CF wrapped the stereo surround.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

that looks ridiculous! hands down the nicest caddy i have ever seen.

I take it you will be colour coding the handle and strip?

Gti seats? mk6 steering wheel? A6 BBS rims?


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

oh i want one! great work!


----------



## Z3i (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW! is an understatment!! that is the most awsome caddy of time!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sweet van very nice indeed!! you will still get a couple of hundred quid for the plate...


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumb: .. Enough Said


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks similar to my works van. Get the side mouldings from a Touran and they come primed ready for painting.
Is it a 2.0 140bhp?
Are you running KW's?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thats lovely, one of the nicest vans ive seen


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

em, where have I seen this before ..


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

L.J. said:


> that looks ridiculous! hands down the nicest caddy i have ever seen.
> 
> I take it you will be colour coding the handle and strip?
> 
> Gti seats? mk6 steering wheel? A6 BBS rims?


Cheers! Going to get the handles coded, but not the strips. Think it would be too much red.

Yea, Scirocco/MK6 Steering wheel, GTI Seats, TT wheels and so on.



Ronnie said:


> sweet van very nice indeed!! you will still get a couple of hundred quid for the plate...


Really, I thought they were worth nothing? Would I not have to pay to put it on retention for selling? Ta.



MK1Campaign said:


> Looks similar to my works van. Get the side mouldings from a Touran and they come primed ready for painting.
> Is it a 2.0 140bhp?
> Are you running KW's?


It's a 1.9 remapped. I have V-Maxx on it. Couldn't justify the KW, as the only difference is the front shocks. These have 2 year warranty too. Very nice ride quality, but not so much on the 19's and rubber bands 



qstix said:


> em, where have I seen this before ..


Been on here waaaay before the Caddy forum haha.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good mate. Makes me what a van!


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Mark as all ways great work love the look :argie:


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Very nice Caddy matey


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

That is one ace looking van:thumb: Love the wheels


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice looking caddy you have there, my mates got 1, nice looking vans :thumb:


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

One word....badass. Looks the business.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

That looks great. 
Who did the re-mapping for you and what power/mpg benefits are you seeing from it?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Now if Postman Pat was a bad-ass Dubber....   :thumb:


Amazin' :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats stunning, every caddy is a looker.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Gorgeous van! Do those TT rims have a crinkle paint finish to them? it looks like it.


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Stunning....:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning Mark! :thumb: A cool ride.  Love the interior in particular! 

Was surprised to see the 19" BBS's up for sale but it looked too similar to Norm's with them (despite the colour differences). 

Alan W


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

opened the thread expecting a normal work horse.... this looks stunning mate!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow! great


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

God damn thats a fine piece of metal! :argie:

Vans are becoming very kool and thats one of the best looking i have seen :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

that is stunning :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent van :thumb:


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

omg i love that top work mate


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

best looking van I've seen for a long time!


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

Enough of not boring us. 

I WANT A MOD LIST


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks sweet Mark.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

really nice mark, you did that van proud.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Eastside Sleaze Mark!, don't let Lomax near it !!!!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Mark you whore, that is STUNNING!!!!!

Been lurking around on Eastside and following your Caddy thread.


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Excellent van and great plate on it as it is, if ur looking to sell it give me a pm.


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

this interior , it is option, great van


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

As expected when I opened up this thread the Caddy looks to have been modified just as well as the MK5 Golf, super slick mate and certainly looks the part.........:thumb:

Very, very nice indeed..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Can't wait to receive my new caddy sportline even more now .that looks ubber cool well done mark

ant


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

That caddy looks mint! Loving the richness of the red. Nice job!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW very very nice, I could just chuck my mountain bike straight in the back and head for the hills !!!!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some very subtle mods there Mark, the first (before) pic shocked me a bit as it looks like it's ram-raided Halfords, good to see you changed it for the better. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That look fantastic, really nice mods mate :thumb:.

Have the wheels been 'texture' powdercoated instead of the normal smooth finish ..? Really give a great difference to the rest of the wheel.


----------



## oakley (Jul 26, 2008)

Ha, what's the chances!!??

Was up in Aberdeen at the weekend for the Granite City Rally and went into the new Shopping Centre for some dinner!! Walked passed this tidy litte van and noted how well presented it was.

Small world!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks to all for your kind comments.



Evil Monkey said:


> That looks great.
> Who did the re-mapping for you and what power/mpg benefits are you seeing from it?


The person I bought it off had it mapped by a local chap. Think it's around 140. Does the job. 50mpg. Cheers.



alex163 said:


> Gorgeous van! Do those TT rims have a crinkle paint finish to them? it looks like it.


Yea, wrinkle black 



Alan W said:


> Stunning Mark! :thumb: A cool ride.  Love the interior in particular!
> 
> Was surprised to see the 19" BBS's up for sale but it looked too similar to Norm's with them (despite the colour differences).
> 
> Alan W


I don't know what it is, but I just need Helios in my life, hence the sale mate 



Cheesy231 said:


> Enough of not boring us.
> 
> I WANT A MOD LIST


PM me if you want the stats!



S-X-I said:


> Mark you whore, that is STUNNING!!!!!
> 
> Been lurking around on Eastside and following your Caddy thread.


Sneaky sneaky  Cheers!



hender1 said:


> Excellent van and great plate on it as it is, if ur looking to sell it give me a pm.


You mean the number plate yea? I'll fire you a PM :thumb:



coopersworks said:


> WOW very very nice, I could just chuck my mountain bike straight in the back and head for the hills !!!!


Exactly what I use mine for 



ads2k said:


> That look fantastic, really nice mods mate :thumb:.
> 
> Have the wheels been 'texture' powdercoated instead of the normal smooth finish ..? Really give a great difference to the rest of the wheel.


See above :thumb:



oakley said:


> Ha, what's the chances!!??
> 
> Was up in Aberdeen at the weekend for the Granite City Rally and went into the new Shopping Centre for some dinner!! Walked passed this tidy litte van and noted how well presented it was.
> 
> Small world!!


Thanks, yea, Aberdeen is a town, not a city anyway


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aye its looking good Mark always liked the Caddy's but yours is probably the nicest around, reminds me of the Caddy's on the cover of PVW a while back.

Gav


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mark. That looks awesome:thumb: Waiting on some paperwork and should be getting mine very soon:doublesho

Raven Blue Metallic


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

that is ace min tidyist caddy i have seen yet


----------

